# Netflix or Hulu +, or just cable TV , what do you watch ?



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 10, 2013)

We have cable TV, but pretty much just the basic channels, so we can get news and weather. 
That is about all I watch on TV, but  Mr. HFL watches TV from the moment he wakes up, until he goes to bed at nite. So we also have Apple TV, which has Netflix and Hulu +. 
We have had Netflix for several years, but seldom watch Hulu . It has different programs, but to me , it is hard to find things on the main menu, whereas Netflix is pretty easy.

I am usually on my iPad, so if I want to watch a documentary or YouTube tutorial, I just use my headphones and watch it on the iPad .
 I love YouTube ! You can find videos on just about anything you have an interest in, and I have learned a lot from there.
What  channels does everyone else watch ?  Are you a big TV fan, or prefer the solitude of the Internet ?


----------



## Anne (Aug 11, 2013)

We get movies from Netflix, so get a couple of those a week, and have Dish tv, although even wih all those channels, it's hard to find something worthwhile.  Hubby watches a lot of tv, too (Happyflowerlady, our hubbies need hobbies or something; lol)   We usually watch Everybody Loves Raymond, some news channels, and he enjoys watching RFD tv, with the older country music, antique tractor shows, etc.  

I'm on the internet too much, and I also love youtube!!  I've been watching the Russian dashcams, and some of those are hilarious!!  I have yet to check out Hulu, tho.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 11, 2013)

Anne, I have seen some of those dashcam videos, the one with all the cows tumbling out, I think it was. I was watching the ones for the meteorite that crashed over there, and found the other one.
I like the Ancient Astronauts, and UFO TV , and also watch 3 minute news, and some of the health videos. And I look up tutorials for anything from sprouting a papaya seed, to how to make money online.
The old music videos are great, as well, and I like watching/listening to some of the older fifties music, and of course, the Don Williams songs.
Mr.HFL likes watching cooking shows, and the guys that catch alligators, and stuff that I am absolutely not interested in, but the trailer is pretty small, so there is no place except for being outside to have quiet. Headphones and Pandora save the day ! 
I don't think we get RFD TV, so it must e something that comes with satellite, or at least not with our basic cable.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2013)

We had  AT&T U-verse for years ...  my husband wanted it all, and recorded tons of stuff   ... it was their 450+  package that included everything  .....  a 1000 channels at your disposal?  I always thought it was a total waste of money ... if you wanted only one program in a level, they got you,  you had to pay for the entire level of programming. (He also had both Netflix and Hulu.) ...and he wasn't retired, he worked away from home 9 hours a day.  

When my husband passed,  I disconnected the whole thing.  I guess I'm just not a TV person because  I haven't missed a thing.   I do have an antenna that pulls in about 45 channels.  That's good enough for me.   ..I get on the computer for entertainment. .  can pull up many programs if wanted.  
I don't usually watch any daytime TV ... I watch local/national news, a few things on PBS, a movie now and then,  and now that Fall is coming ... football, Saturday and Sunday.    That's my interests.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

We have Netflix through our Wll gaming player. That way we can take it with us when we go back down south.

i enjoy Netflix for the cowboy movies and sci-fi, UFO, and such. For 8 bucks a month, it is a bargain.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 11, 2013)

We have DISH satellite for our tv watching.Too darn expensive but we'll probably stick with it.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

I was happy . . . with no tv actually...

But, rabbit ears (damn those things are hard to catch and get to sit still on top of the television . . . jack rabbits are the best...)  worked fine for me until I moved and the reception when bad.  So, got Directv satellite and rarely watch . . . except for the news (why oh why do I bother) and a movie or two and whatever else catches my eye on the vast wasteland for the required mind rotting.  Just waiting for college football to get going!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> But, rabbit ears (damn those things are hard to catch and get to sit still on top of the television . . . jack rabbits are the best...)



:hee:  .. keeps you hopping!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)

We have Comcast cable on the TV in the bedroom only.  Hubby watches various news shows, Sci-fi, history, etc.  I like to watch NatGeo, and the animal shows.  Together we'll sometimes watch Pawn Stars, American Pickers, food/cooking shows, Tattoo Nightmares, Oddities, Travel (Anthony Bourdain, Andrew Zimmern),etc. 

 In the kitchen and living room, those TVs just have the rabbit ears.  Although the picture since they changed to digital is so much better, the reception is bad by me, and I'm always having to adjust the antenna, especially when I change channels...or oddly enough, on windy days.  Hubby also gets Netflix dvds delivered to watch at his leisure.  We have a dial-up computer connection, so we don't even watch video clips on the computer...not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I was happy . . . with no tv actually...
> 
> But, rabbit ears (damn those things are hard to catch and get to sit still on top of the television . . . jack rabbits are the best...)  worked fine for me until I moved and the reception when bad.  So, got Directv satellite and rarely watch . . . except for the news (why oh why do I bother) and a movie or two and whatever else catches my eye on the vast wasteland for the required mind rotting.  Just waiting for college football to get going!



TG, I think you might have actually been catching a rare species of jack rabbit for your TV antenna, and that might have been part of the reason that you had such a hard time catching them, and also in keeping them sitting perfectly still on top of the TV set.  In any case, it is probably much easier to deal with keeping the satellite aligned, then keeping the rabbit ears in position, plus you will go through a LOT less carrots now .

Did the jack rabbit you captured resemble this one, by any chance ? They are said to be an extremely fast variety...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 11, 2013)

We have a Roku player which streams video movies on Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu and many other free channels, most of which aren't worth spit.  I get news from Fox, NBC and limited weather from the weather channel.  Currently I subscribe only to Netflix and that along with the free news and weather channels is enough watching for me.  Costs me 7.95 a month and has all I ever need to see.

We had U-verse in our Texas house....and I too got tired of paying for 120 channels, with never anything good to watch.  I had a dish once and everytime the wind blew, it was out.  My only other option here is a dish, and my past experience with it tells me it would be useless.  Plus, I'm spoiled now with that cheap bill.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2013)

We just have basic local cable service, something like 24-25 channels. I only ever watch MeTV, the channel with shows from the '50's to the late '70's. Roomie watches what I call the "Blood, Murder, Rape and Torture Channel" - it's whatever channels she watches her favorite crime shows on. layful:

But I'm basically an Internet addict; I live, eat, sleep, work and play here and the nice thing is that each is just a tab or two away, so if my mood changes I can instantly go from work to play, or from reading the metaphysical discourses of Immanuel Kant to watching Maru's latest video (I subscribe to his channel) - 






I used to think that Facebook games were addictive until I discovered YouTube ... 

If I want to watch a movie, and it isn't in any of my regular video sites, I just pirate it.


----------



## Anne (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh, YouTube is terribly addictive, for sure!!!  I hadn't seen Maru, what a cutie, and another one to watch....I watched Jupiter the cat for awhile; funny little fellow there!!!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> TG, I think you might have actually been catching a rare species of jack rabbit for your TV antenna, and that might have been part of the reason that you had such a hard time catching them, and also in keeping them sitting perfectly still on top of the TV set.  In any case, it is probably much easier to deal with keeping the satellite aligned, then keeping the rabbit ears in position, plus you will go through a LOT less carrots now .
> 
> Did the jack rabbit you captured resemble this one, by any chance ? They are said to be an extremely fast variety...



Would have loved using one of those wild ones but they are an endangered species . . .


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't have cable or dish or Netflix. I like things that are FREE...
I stream things off of YouTube, CRACKLE & Vudu. 
Right now I'm watching Haywire on Vudu. I only use CRACKLE with my ear buds cuz the site is too quiet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2020)

Not sure if I posted in this thread yet but things have changed for me tv-wise.  I watch Broadcast TV stations like NBC, ABC, CBS, and all of their subchannels, too.  I also watch Netflix.  Been watching all this morning.  Finding good stuff to watch on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2020)

We have an Amazon Fire Stick and watch Netflix,Prime,Hulu and many many other channels....Really envoy HGTV and YouTube..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

I cut the cord about 1-1/2 years ago and have Hulu Plus, Philo, Disney +, Amazon Prime and Neflix. My husband bought me an Android box about 4 years ago and it was programmed then reprogrammed by a friend. It picks up a lot of shows (antennas don't work around here). Last year, I cancelled Netflix and Hulu Plus. Also last year when I upgraded my Metro PCS cell phone plan, Amazon Prime (my least favorite streaming service due to their slim [for my tastes] content).was thrown in.  Going on two years ago, I subscribed to Sling mainly for the HGTV programming but they had very few HGTV shows and wasn't user friendly so I switched to Philo which had about the same amount of channels and was cheaper. Philo has all my favorite HGTV shows, live and On Demand, so I kept it. 

When I switched from Optimum internet to Verizon Fios this past December, I got a deal that included one free year of Disney +. After solicitations of free months with Netflix, then Hulu, I now have them again. I'm using Netflix to catch up with my CW shows and am canceling after 2 additional paid months. I decided Hulu Plus is worth keeping because I love World News Tonight With David Muir, as well as a few scripted shows. My Android box can be iffy at times. I read that the average American cord cutter pays about $40 a month on streaming services. After I drop Netflix, I'll be paying $28.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't have a t.v.  Watch youtube videos, documentaries, and old shows.  Had Acorn until I watched everything I wanted to see then dropped it.  May get Britbox in the future


----------

